# L'Oreal HIP Playful Duo vs MAC shades



## eowyn797 (Oct 26, 2006)

saw a request for L'Oreal HIP duos vs various MAC colors and threw in some Milani for comparison's sake. taken with flash, but color adjusted, on NW15-20 skin:


----------

